# ~~awesome Untold Features In Sony Ericsson K800~~(unofficial)



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey everyone....got the SE K800/K790 a week before....
a small profile about me...had t610 3 years before,then switched to  k700i 2 years before...then k750i ...and now k800i...

well from t610 i had been very keenly watching over SE`s Progress..and it has been pretty good..infact it has now come to a position to stand against the mighty..the so proud NOKIA within a span of 2-3 years..

ok let me explain the features mentioned by the SONY ERICSSON and some very cool features NOT MENTIONED by them...

(note:: *-denotes something very special about...)
<for untold features go down>
__________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________________________
Officially Introduced on	Feb 28, 2006
Network technology	


    GSM:	900 / 1800 / 1900


    UMTS:	2100



   Dimensions: 4.1" x 1.8" x 0.9" (105 x 47 x 22 mm)


Weight	4.1 oz (115 g)*
Display	
 	Color:BLACK


    Type:	TFT*(increased clarity than the w810 and k750 screens)


    Size:	240 x 320 pixels*(for this size of screen the clarity is awesome..)
                 ( 2.0` inch screen)!!!!!
    Colors:	262144


    Features:	2.0 inches

Battery	


    Type:	Li - Polymer


    Capacity:	900 mAh*(WONT DISSAPPOINT WHEN U NEED IT THE MORE)


    Stand-by time:	350 hours


    Talk time:	7.00 hours
 	UMTS talk time: 2.5h

Design	
 	Candybar
    Antenna	
 	Internal

EXTENDENDED FEATURE::

Bluetooth	


    Version:	2.0

Camera	


    Type:	Built-in - Immobile


    Resolution:	3.2 megapixels


    Video Capture:	Yes


    Flash:	Xenon


    Features:	Auto-Focus
                         Best Pic
                         Effects; 
                         Frames;
                         RED EYE reduction,
                         IMAGE STABILIZER*(to prevent the slight handshack while taking the photo)
                         Photo Blogging

Data	 	GPRS /  HSCSD /  UMTS

E-mail	
 	IMAP /  POP3 /  SMTP



Games	Yes*(Graphics in this phone is especially top class)


Global Roaming	Yes


Infrared Port	Yes
Internet Browsing	
 	WAP 2.0 and HTML
 	NetFront

JAVA	
 	Midp 2.0


Memory	64 MB(internal 87MB if the default objects are removed)
                 PLUS 64 MB as M2 memory stick
                 so total brings about around 128+ MB
Memory Expansion	
 	Memory Stick Micro (M2)
*(the M2 card is so small ..that it measures only half of the SIM CARD!!!!!)



Messaging	


    Text Send / Receive:	Yes


    Templates:	Yes


    EMS:	Yes


    MMS:	Yes


    Instant Messaging:	Yes

    TOTAL SMS can be stored: 1000*(More Than Enough)

     RSS FEEDBACK OPTION:  Yes*(very cool option to get updated)  

Multiple Languages	Yes
Multimedia	    Audio	
 	MP3, AAC, AAC+, WAV formats supported
 	Music player

    Video	
 	MPEG4, 3GPP formats supported
 	Video Player




Computer Synchronization	Yes
Personalization	


    Graphics/Pictures:	Downloadable wallpapers, animations, Screensavers


    Ringtones:	Downloadable ringtones and music

Phone Book	

    Contact can be stored   :  2500 !!!

   Multiple Numbers Per Contact:	Yes


    Picture ID:	Yes


    Distinctive Ring:	Yes



Phone Profiles	Yes
PIM Functionality	


    Alarm:	Yes


    Calendar:	Yes


    Calculator:	Yes


    TO-DO:	Yes


    Stopwatch:	Yes
    Other:	Timer; Notes

Polyphonic Rings	


    Voices:	72

Predictive Text Input	


    Type:	T9



Radio	FM radio with RDS
SAR	
    Head:	0.88
    Body:	0.77
    Measured in:	1900 MHz



Speaker Phone	Yes
Soft Keys	
 	2



USB	USB 2.0; Mass storage device


Vibration Alert	Yes
Voice	


    Commands:	Yes
    Dialing
Facility offered by a few handsets enabling calls to be made by saying the name of the person you wish to call.
    Dialing:	Yes


    Recording:	Yes



Video Calling	Yes
Side Keys	


    Left:	Play/Stop button


    Right:	Volume keys and Camera key





_________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________
                               UNTOLD FEATURES


THE FOLLWING ARE THE FEATURES THAT SONY ERICSSON HAVENT MENTIONED IN THIER OWN WEBSITE ITSELF(might be because they wouldnt have had space to write....considering the above feature list itself!!!)


1.It supports  .rm and .ra files along with .wav and .wmv files



2.You Can ZOOOOOMMMM while you are watching a movie...(in the phone....i am not talking in about zooming in PC)



3.SE has revealed a new TECHNOLOGY called "WORD PREDICTION"....not dictionary...this is word prediction....
its how it works::::

consider u type a very frequent sentence like "I love google because it is simple and effective"

so now when u type " I "....the phone will automatically will provide u with the next word  say " LOVE " in ---grey--- color....if are writing the same sentence , as i have mentioned that sentence is most frequently used sentence.....now that u have a predicted word from the phone...so if u want continue with the word..all u have to do is to press "SPACE(#)" and the word will automatically will become ---BLACK--- just like other words....next it will predict the next word..." GOOGLE"...again if u want to go thru the same sentence ...ALL U HAVE TO DO IS TO PRESS SPACE(#) until u have ur frequented sentence.,,.,,,

ISNT THIS COOL.....instead of typing ur usual sentence like 

"call u later"
"i am busy , reach u later"
"i am in the class ,callu soon"
etc.....

all u have to do is to type the first word only and follow the prediction words correctly...


4.they have also introduced the "OUTBOX" feature which was missing in k750..that is u dont have to wait for all the msg`s to be sent..making the phone useless until all the msg have been sent...

5.~~~~~ACTUALLY K800 IS DUAL CAMERA PHONE!!!!! ! !~~~~~~

6.the net acess is speed....actuall i get a download speed of 4-6kbps(airtel)
in the phone itself....

7.SCREEN is very reflective....u could actually see the main screen clearly....even under the heavy sunlight...



well this is thus far i have been able to find ...in this week...as time goes by...i will update this thread..
if u are planning to go for k800 from k750....go for it..its worth...
relally worth
but do remember to update the phone software as soon as u get...
bye !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 30, 2006)

damn...it's good, but k750i fulfills my needs compleately

one thing which i have started to hate about SE now, despite being a SE Fan that they do not provide video recording at anything above 176X144. K800i has 3.2 mp cam...that means enough CPU  & video power , can't they just provide atleast 352X288 VCD resolution mpeg-4 video recording at 2 mbps bitrate


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 1, 2006)

hey can K800 install symbian OS files


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 1, 2006)

the untold features were very useful


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah one question. the outbox feature is available since K700i. so can anyone explain how to use the feature?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 2, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> damn...it's good, but k750i fulfills my needs compleately
> 
> one thing which i have started to hate about SE now, despite being a SE Fan that they do not provide video recording at anything above 176X144. K800i has 3.2 mp cam...that means enough CPU  & video power , can't they just provide atleast 352X288 VCD resolution mpeg-4 video recording at 2 mbps bitrate





well yes they could have increased the video quality
well dont worry its all upto the firmware....even now the phone has small glitches...i am waiting for a firmware relaease from se ....who knows they could give u along with the firmware ...the increased video size...

or else someone will figure out how to increase the size...

ANYWAY SONY ERICSSON ROCKS......
__________


			
				pra_2006 said:
			
		

> hey can K800 install symbian OS files





NO ....u cant install .sis files....



who wants a symbian software...which has loads of bugs and allows virus to enter....???
__________


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah one question. the outbox feature is available since K700i. so can anyone explain how to use the feature?





dude ....OUTBOX feature in k700 is for the emails...mms only not for "sms"

here in k800 u have that feature of outbox....

here if u want to send to say a forward msg to 20 friends ....it will show its gona send message and will hide behind...and it will automatically send msg`s......in the previous version of the phone and all u have to wait until the 20th message has been sent....so for all those good times u cant use ur phone....


----------



## suave_guy (Oct 2, 2006)

does K790i/800i has mega bass??
thanks in advance...
ENJoy...


----------



## executioner (Oct 2, 2006)

hey buy me one and then i will know if these r true or not*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2006)

nope k800/790 doesn't haf megabass but it has stereo widening.


----------



## suave_guy (Oct 2, 2006)

well thats bad...
i dont think it will give good bass output in music...so not worth going for HP-70 headset as an accessory...
so i wud say this phone is only for casual music listeners...too bad considering that even k750i has mega bass...
btw can mega bass be implemented thru a firmware upgrade?? or is there any chance that SE cud come out with mega bass feature in future firmware upgrade for this phone...?
ENJoy...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 4, 2006)

nope, se separated out the k series (photography oriented) wid the w series (music oriented). the k750i and the w800i were the two best phones hafing the best of both the worlds! wid w700i and the newer walkman phones se removed the AF. wid k790/800i onwards se removed the megabass.

unless the hardware specs are same the megabass feature can't be implemented wid a firmware upgrade! you gotta live wid it!!!! but i believe mega bass or not, the hpm70 do really enhance the audio output!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 7, 2006)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> does K790i/800i has mega bass??
> thanks in advance...
> ENJoy...




no so far only STEREO WIDENING is there...

no mega bass...very disappointing...

but...i dont think this will be big problem..

since there is a software called FAR MANAGER ....which is used to browse the internal file system.... everything is possible...
__________


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> nope, se separated out the k series (photography oriented) wid the w series (music oriented). the k750i and the w800i were the two best phones hafing the best of both the worlds! wid w700i and the newer walkman phones se removed the AF. wid k790/800i onwards se removed the megabass.
> 
> unless the hardware specs are same the megabass feature can't be implemented wid a firmware upgrade! you gotta live wid it!!!! but i believe mega bass or not, the hpm70 do really enhance the audio output!!





but everything is possible...if the customer need a thing SE will include them in the upcoming firmware update....they are the creators ,they know how to include things...lets hope for the best


----------



## arunks (Oct 7, 2006)

whats the price


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 7, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> whats the price




19-23k   may vary.....


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 8, 2006)

can i install .sis softwares in sony ericsson w series fones


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2006)

you can't on the w700 and w800 series. but i guess you can in w950i. i'm not sure wot version is it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 8, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> can i install .sis softwares in sony ericsson w series fones




u could in p series as they are sybian running phones...

other w and k series and z series are java based platform...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 10, 2006)

w950i is a symbian based phone.


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 10, 2006)

Currently only the P-series have symbian os. The upcoming W950i and M600i are also symbian phones. But unlike nokia, which uses its own S60, S80 and S90, SE phones use another version of symbian called UIQ. Unfortunately, K790i doesn't fall in any of these categories.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 15, 2006)

know more about the latest software(firmware) updates....


K800 Firmware Overview 

Each firmware revision listed below contains the fixes listed against that revision plus the fixes of all the firmwares below that entry. 

R1EJ001 
- Released by Wotan Server 10/10/06 
- Asian Pacific languages (Chinese simplified, Indonesian, Malay, Philippine-Tagalog, Vietnamese) 

R1EG001 
- Released by Wotan Server 10/10/06 
- European & African languages (English, French, German, Sesotho, Turkish, Zulu) 

R1ED001 
- Released by Wotan Server 6/9/06 
- Available on SEUS from 5/10/06 

Performance 
- JBenchmark HD - ST: 40047, TT: 27274 , Gaming : 105 
- JBenchmark 3D LQ: 332 
- JBenchmark 3D HQ: 182 
- JBenchmark 2: 1230 
- JBenchmark 1: 7670 

Improvements 
- PC-based PictBridge support added 
- Significantly rewritten MMS editor 
- Ability to set an Application as a Wallpaper now available (application needs to be specifically coded for use as wallpaper) 
- Improved battery life 
- SEUS update only: You must now press the Internet key for a couple of seconds to bring up the browser. This is to prevent accidental connection to the Internet. 
- Pressing a key when the phone is locked will no longer brighten the screen to full brightness for a second before reverting to half brightness. 
- Locking or powering down the phone instantly turns off the display rather than fading to black as in previous firmwares. 
- Enhanced reliability of focusing the camera. 
- Less noise when taking pictures in dark environments. 
- Slightly more natural colours in photos. 
- Notably improved picture save time. 
- Improved Bluetooth relibaility with GPSes and Handsfree kits 
- Joystick no longer wakes the phone from Standby mode 
- Large Clock displays above the date in am/pm mode 
- Bookmarks listed directly in the Internet section of the task menu rather than in a Bookmarks submenu 
- Dialog pop up menu times have lengthened prevent accidental selection. 
- Updated internet browsing icon 
- Battery meter now present in File Transfer mode 
- Improved contrast in the progress bar of the Media player (white rather than grey background to the progress bar) 
- The softkey text in the browser is now outlined rather than in relief, making the text easier to read on a white background. 
- The Blog background colour has been changed from yellow to transparent to improve contrast. 
- The Video player menu now loads the whole list of videos before it opens (as opposed to displaying instantly and then updating as the videos were loaded). 
- Deleting an Artist in Media Player no longer causes it to get stuck in Yes/No selections. 
- The screen refresh rate when using the camera is improved. 
- Improved language customisation for some far east languages. 
- Updated EROM. This is primarily to prevent Power On problems. 

Bug fixes 
- Significant A2DP fixes (e.g. HBH-DS970) - ID tags now present on the handsfree screen, stability fixes, pressing Pause no longer leaves play icon displayed, audio better synced with video, graphic equalizer and phone volume keys now affect headset, audio automatically transferred to headset when playing music. 
- WMA tracks are now listed correctly by artists and title 
- Green line on screen during video recording. 
- Occasional crash when listening to the radio / using Media Player when receiving an incomming call. 
- 'White Screen Of Death' problems fixed 
- Inability to power phone on fixed via EROM update. 
- Alarms occasionally fail to go off 
- Phone automatically answers with PHF (Portable Hands Free) 
- Email fixes 
- Opera Mini does not display the 'connect to the internet' dialog. Performing a Resume of Opera through the activity menu will display the dialog and allow the user to select 'Yes'. 
- The RSS icon always appears after rebooting the phone until the user enters the Messaging / RSS Reader menu. 
- Plugging in headphones whilst watching a movie causes the screen to go into standby mode. Pausing the movie before plugging them in bypasses the problem. 
- Intermittant radio background noise (unrelated to the radio station) can occur. 
- Chinese firmware only - Changing the settings to display a large clock (Settings / Display / Clock Size / Large) causes an extremely small clock to be displayed when using a 24 hour clock. The clock displays correctly when using the 12 hour am/pm time format. 
- Firmware now recognises DRM protected theme files (with dm extensions) 
- Java applications can now switch between Aa, A and a rather than just A and a. 
New Bugs 
User Interface 
- Thick black line flashes on screen at the start and end of video playback when playing video in Vertical mode through the File Manager 
- Some phones only: Selecting More / Information on the Applications and Games folders returns 0KB used and 0 files. 

Software versions: 
EROM: R3A016 
LCD: 200608251 
Camera: 2.5 
Videocall camera: 2.3 
Content: PA24 
Java: 7.1 
Text: BA 
Update Service: CRH1069179 R3B015 2006-04-26 08:20 

R1CF001 
- T-Mobile specific release. 
- Generic version released on Wotan Server 8/8/06. 
- Background noise in the radio fixed. 

R1CE001 
- Vodafone specific release. 

R1CD001 
- 3 UK specific release. 

R1CC002 
- Test firmware 

R1CB001 
- First release 

Performance 
- JBenchmark 3D LQ: 324 
- JBenchmark 3D HQ: 182 
- JBenchmark 2: 1018 
- JBenchmark 1: 5388 

Software versions: 
EROM: R3A016 
LCD: 200604051 
Camera: 2.4 
Videocall camera: 2.3 
Content: PA24 
Java: 7.1 
Text: AG 
Update Service: CRH1069179 R3B015 2006-04-26 08:20 

Bugs 
User Interface 

- Occasional screen corruption, most notably a line on the screen during video recording, but also slight corruption when navigating through menus. 
- Opera Mini does not display the 'connect to the internet' dialog. Performing a Resume of Opera through the activity menu will display the dialog and allow the user to select 'Yes'. 
- The Call Log can sometimes stop working. Deleting the entries in the call log has been known to restore it's functionality. 
- Plugging in headphones whilst watching a movie causes the screen to go into standby mode. Pausing the movie before plugging them in bypasses the problem. 
- Chinese firmware only - Changing the settings to display a large clock (Settings / Display / Clock Size / Large) causes an extremely small clock to be displayed when using a 24 hour clock. The clock displays correctly when using the 12 hour am/pm time format. 
- Whilst in the Main Menu, if you select a menu item with the keypad (e.g. 7 for the file manager) and then hit Back to go back to the Main Menu, the selected menu item will be highlighted but the title will be incorrect (it will display the name of the previous menu item selected) 
- The text searching feature in the File Manager does not work. This menu should really use 1-9 to select a specific menu item rather than doing a rather pointless text search on the 9 menu items. 
- Many 'Press Ok' dialog boxes throughout the phone are displayed for such a short period of time that their inclusion leads to the user selecting an unwanted menu option rather than selecting Ok. Such dialogs should be removed. 
- Selecting 'Settings / Calls / Manage Calls / Accept Calls / Only from list' only blocks those calls whose number is present in the phonebook. All unknown numbers are automatically accepted. 
- The total call time in the Service Menu / Service Tests / Total Call Time does not match the time in Settings / Calls / Time & cost / Call timers. 
- Previewing MMSes with Video often fails to play the audio. 
- Changing between full-screen and Landscape while watching a paused video resets the timer to 00:00 until the video is unpaused. 
- The RSS icon always appears after rebooting the phone until the user enters the Messaging / RSS Reader menu. 

Intermittant / Non-working functionality 

- Rapidly entering text into the phone (via T9 or multitap) can result in lost characters / unread keypresses. 
- Cannot send emails to some SMTP servers which don't require validation (it appears that the email client tries to send blank login records to the server) 
- Alarms occasionally fail to go off 
- Key sounds, if enabled, can fail after a period of time (possibly after an alarm has gone off) 
- Occasional temporary freezes during phone usage. 
- Intermittant radio background noise (unrelated to the radio station) can occur. This can be fixed by turning the radio off and then on again. 
- Occasional loss of shortcuts on phone restart. 
- Very occasional crashes ('White Screen Of Death') 
- Occasional crash when listening to the radio / using Media Player when receiving an incomming call. 
- Very occasional file corruption (loss of access to the Games and Application folders) 

Accessing Firmware Information 

To find out which firmware revision your phone currently has installed, select Menu > Settings > General > Update service > Software version. For more detailed software versioning information, perform the following: 

>*<<*<* 

Where < and > represents pushing the joystick left and right respectively. 

Sony Ericsson Update Service 

The firmware of the K800/K790 can be upgraded either over the air by selecting Settings / Update Service / Search for update or via the more traditional (and potentially cheaper) method of the Sony Ericsson Update Service. In order to use SEUS you will need to have internet access (preferably Broadband) and attach your phone to your PC via the supplied USB cable. 

Note that the required firmware update drivers are present in the following directory after installing SEUS: 

C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Update Service\drivers 

If you run into problems, you may wish to download and install Sun's Java Runtime Environment separately. 

If the firmware update fails part way through, retry the SEUS. If the update consistently fails you will need to perform a Master Reset on your phone. It is likely that you will be required to perform a Reset All - a settings reset is unlikely to do the job. It is recommended to use a tool such as MyPhoneExplorer to create a backup of the data on your phone before performing a Master Reset. Note that you will still lose any games, themes or ringtones present in your phone's memory. 

SEUS will currently install the following firmware revisions for UK phone brands: 

K800 
Unbranded UK (CDA102511/2) - R1CB001 
O2 UK (CDA102511/41) - R1CB001 
Vodafone UK (CDA102511/15) - R1CE001 
Orange UK (CDA102511/47) - R1CB001 
3 UK (CDA102511/69) - R1CD001 
T-Mobile (CDA102511/12) - R1CF001 

Third Party Update Services 

Third party firmware updates are available from Wotan Server. The use of third party solutions will theoretically void your warranty (although in practice the phone vendor is unlikely to notice) so should only be used in preference to SEUS for debranding purposes or updating a problematic phone locked out of SEUS by the service provider.
__________
k800 ALSO SUPPORTS VIDEO RINGTONES....


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Oct 22, 2006)

can we use k 800 as webcam???? is it possilble to hack other mobile using k 800 bluetooth ???? any hacking features r introduced pls help me


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 25, 2006)

dinesh_mettur said:
			
		

> can we use k 800 as webcam???? is it possilble to hack other mobile using k 800 bluetooth ???? any hacking features r introduced pls help me



well for in case of k700...u could use it.....u can try ur luck on that software......try googling...

in case of bluetooth hacking and all.....there is not a proof or real life sample in hacking thru bluetooth so far for me....if could show me how to , it will be of great use....


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey can u explain me how to update firmware in SE 800i where will we get and if u can explain step by step it will be usefull.


----------

